# Where did your user name come from?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to know what your user name means. For example my user name is rosti. It is my horse's name. He is a 21 year old icelandic horse. The picture is old.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...I like that. What a handsome guy. 

Mine is just my farm name.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Good Looking horse!

Well mine is my farm name initials Day Dream Farm Nubians = DDFN. Sorry mine is boring.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

mine is from a)the fact that I have goats (duh) and the natural is because I use natural horsemanship link training methods with them.
M.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My is a little more complex lol

In 2008 when I got married..we were married by an old southern black man who for whatever reason instead of pronouncing my name Jessica he said Jessaba so it just stuck! Now that is my nick name


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine is the same as I use in several other forums. When I first registeredd it, I was a bit down, and felt like put out of the society a bit, like an old ugly thing that people frighten their children with. (Which had actually happened short before, it still stung, to see the neighbur's children run as if for life when they saw me). But now, after close to 6000 entries in different fora, I feel it is a nick with honour, and I now and then say in an entry, that "we old trolls do this or that". For example "A real old troll, not like the so-called trolls that are called Internet Trolls, and spread bad rumour to us real trolls!"

There is also, in my country, a childrens' song that says

When Troll-Mother has put to bed her 11 little troll-children
and tied them to the tail
she sings slowly to eleven little troll-children
the most beautiful words she knows:

Oh! Aye! Aye! Aye! PUSH!!
Oh! Aye! Aye! Aye! PUSH!!
Oh! Aye! Aye! Aye! PUSH!-PUSH!
Oh! Aye! Aye! Aye!
PUSH!!

Can you see the billy or ram pushing some poor thief out of the garden?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine come from the fact that I love our native gumtrees


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine is my love of my dobermans, with my birthday added. Why my birthday IDK. But because I am on a doberman forum needed a number.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have nubians and at the time I joined I only had 2.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine is my herd name. L is for lamancha. E for experimental. T for togg. S is saanen. And the rest I just made it up.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I love goats
My user name tells you everything


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

From off the top of my head. I had questions to ask and didnt know what to do for a user name. Now I wish I chose something different.
It was actually supposed to be Jesse=goats.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine is because my first goat is named Frosty, and at the time I joined she was my only goat.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Maggie was our first goat


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I LOVE MILKING!  And "Milkmaid" sounds old-fashioned and romantic.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a hard time picking names :roll: but since my first goats are Lamanchas I just went with Lamancha Lady. I really like the name now. :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine is just my initials.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> I LOVE MILKING!  And "Milkmaid" sounds old-fashioned and romantic.


Romantic? Eh ... to me it only means "the white whip", the work that never stops, oh, hand milking 10 cows in the early morning, and then go back to a cold flie-hunted cottage to take care of undernutritioned children and make breakfast for a hard-working husband ... But hopefully old-fashioned enough to be out of date totally.

I wonder, has Ivar Lo-Johansson's books been translated to your wild language? onder: onder:

Sorry, was this Off Topic? I do hope not, it was about somebody's nick for sure! :thumb:

And said by someone who also loves to milk ... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is my nickname....always have been known as Liz or Lizzy


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine's my nickname, too, with a .: :. to dress it up a bit, lol.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Goat Song is my farm name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm is my farm name


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Zarafia was the name of my first horse's dam.
I had Pasha for 22 years and he was my best friend and I loved him with all my heart. He died of cancer six years ago. I felt like I was his "mother" for all that time and that I could borrow her name for forums  .


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Our name is a group effort. All of our animals [dog, cat, chickens, goats, and from time to time whatever else wonders up] are considered part of our family .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Piccolo means small or little in Italian? I think? I can't remember. And I think I chose it because I want miniature goats, little goats.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Guess what my nickname was when I was growing up!?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Geez, I feel original... Lol. Just my farm name. And my first username was just Anna!

Hmmm, I must not have been feeling creative when I made the accounts!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Piccolo means small or little in Italian? I think? I can't remember. And I think I chose it because I want miniature goats, little goats.


I thought maybe you played the piccolo flute! I love it


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im the great one


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

RedGate said:


> I thought maybe you played the piccolo flute! I love it


Haha! Nope. No musical talents here (or any for that matter)


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

About 2 years ago, I had a massive stroke caused by a hole in my heart no one knew was there. Between the coma & heart surgery, I not only almost died but we went thru almost all of our savings. I was 39, my dh only 34.

As I started to recover we decided we wanted out of the corporate world & 60+ hr work weeks, never seeing each other, our kids or our grandson.........

We decided we wanted to find Serenity. We used what cash we had left to buy a 40 ft RV and moved to New Mexico.......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine is from my girl Tricky , who I call Trickaroo or Trickyroo or 
Tricky la Roo , lolol.
She was the first goat i picked : My eyes went straight to her as soon as we got there  It was love at first sight :lovey::lovey::lovey::lovey:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just looked at her picture again and I have to say I am in love with
that face !!!
She is truly my lovebug


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Well mine is really boring......Just my name....Jen Vise :scratch:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Mine is from my girl Tricky , who I call Trickaroo or Trickyroo or
> Tricky la Roo , lolol.
> She was the first goat i picked : My eyes went straight to her as soon as we got there  It was love at first sight :lovey::lovey::lovey::lovey:


She is certainly a cute little girl! I see why you fell in love!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband's first initial=w
My first initial= L
And our last name. Original huh?
We're trying to figure out a catchy name for our up and coming Farm/goat business. Any ideas?


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok mine goes way back almost 25 years. I created a character in a game and named myself Mystica. Then fast forward a couple of years and I was on a local BBS and used Mystica, then when I was 25 I tried to use Mystica for something and it was taken, hence Mystica25, then when I created a gmail account, Mystica25 was taken so I add my age at the time...hence Mystica2536.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> My husband's first initial=w
> My first initial= L
> And our last name. Original huh?
> We're trying to figure out a catchy name for our up and coming Farm/goat business. Any ideas?


Wallenworld came to mind


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Nubeegirl was a spur of the moment thing. I wanted to ask something. It is from being new to the goats (sort of) and I love Nubians. We are working on a farm name. Hubby says "Tick Ranch" since we had a million last year but I don't think so!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

nubeegirl said:


> Nubeegirl was a spur of the moment thing. I wanted to ask something. It is from being new to the goats (sort of) and I love Nubians. We are working on a farm name. Hubby says "Tick Ranch" since we had a million last year but I don't think so!


Tick Ranch! Sounds like something my hubby would come up with. Haha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelebek means "butterfly" in Turkish. When I was pregnant with my last daughter - before I even knew it was a girl - I called her Kelebek .... my daughter is half Turk. Anyway, then I was on bedrest and so my ex husband went out and caught all these beautiful butterflies and let them loose in our studio so that I could watch them fly around and then go out the slider and fly away free. It was so sweet! I now have a butterfly tattoo on the back of my neck for my daughter - who is now 11!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , that is so sweet Allison


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

kelebek said:


> Kelebek means "butterfly" in Turkish. When I was pregnant with my last daughter - before I even knew it was a girl - I called her Kelebek .... my daughter is half Turk. Anyway, then I was on bedrest and so my ex husband went out and caught all these beautiful butterflies and let them loose in our studio so that I could watch them fly around and then go out the slider and fly away free. It was so sweet! I now have a butterfly tattoo on the back of my neck for my daughter - who is now 11!


What a sweet sweet story!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I needed a user name for a sight for work over the summer and i was staying at my gmas at the time and i couldnt think of one so i asked her and she was like goatgirl? I liked it so i tried and it was taken so i put in 132 my old horse show number after goatgirl and it took it.
So i thought goatgirl132 fit in here so i used it  not very creative haha
But to my friends Im the crazy goat girl so it works in that way to


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> Mine is just my initials.


Whoa Roger! I didn't know you were still on TGS! Long time since I've seen ya post! Good to have you back. 

We got our farm name from my family's favorite verse. Jeremiah 6:16

"This is what the Lord says, 'stand at the crossroads and look, ask for the ancient paths, ask where the good way is, and walk in it, and you will find rest for your soul'. "


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine came from my inability to have just one breed. At no point in time has it ever happened. I've had primarily saanens for 2 years, but always with a nubian, or a boer, or a lamancha. Then I had a kiko and a few boers with the saanens. Now I'll have a saanen/boer, a nubian/boer, and fullblood boers and kikos. Since I always have multiple and "mixed" breeds, I just started calling them my "mixed bag" of goats. Guess it stuck.

If I could change it, it would be Bodoway Farms.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine is a joke that originated when I worked for a friend a few years back and she often had to introduce me to new folks but it was almost exclusively via e-mail or conference call.

My actual initials are JH and my wise-ass and very beautiful friend would introduce me as "the _Lovely_ JH", leaving them with, one would assume, a rather attractive mind-picture to go with the voice.

I have a lot of qualities, gifts and assets but attractive and/or lovely ain't among them and it was so funny I just ran with it and have been "LJH" ever since. Besides, my goats think I'm gorgeous. :slapfloor:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine is just my online name for everything from video games to goat forums. An alias I guess you could call it. Its far from my real name which is Alissa. I've thought about changing to to Amped since that's my farm name but everyone knows me by Xymenah(which by the way is said zy-men-ahh) now so what ever.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Mine was also spur of the moment, I needed to ask a question quickly; I don't like it at all. I'm going to try to change it.Obviously I love Nigerian Dwarfs, so that's what it means.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

LJH said:


> Mine is a joke that originated when I worked for a friend a few years back and she often had to introduce me to new folks but it was almost exclusively via e-mail or conference call.
> 
> My actual initials are JH and my wise-ass and very beautiful friend would introduce me as "the _Lovely_ JH", leaving them with, one would assume, a rather attractive mind-picture to go with the voice.
> 
> I have a lot of qualities, gifts and assets but attractive and/or lovely ain't among them and it was so funny I just ran with it and have been "LJH" ever since. Besides, my goats think I'm gorgeous. :slapfloor:


That's funny, my real innitials are "LJH"

My user name is my herd name for goats, horses, cows, dogs etc.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... I can't remember. LOL 

For some odd reason my brain is telling me that someone was talking about being owned by her goats/sheep/chickens or whatever and it came to mind... but I just have a feeling that wasn't it.

WAIT... I think it was because everyone was saying they were owned y their animals and I thought it was funny so here I am. I am also "OwnedByTheBuns" on rabbittalk.com. But it certainly stuck.

Since that was no good story I will tell you why we named the farm "Billy Joe's Food Farm".

So, we needed a name for taxes and we couldn't agree on anything so my mom put "Food Farm". Later in the year, my grandpa, who was just an amazing man, died of cancer. It was heartbraking to our whole family. He was always very interested in the farm, but he was never healthy enough to come visit (lived about 24 hours away). 

His real name was William but we called him Papa Bill. Well, when he was a kid everyone called him Billy Joe. And as a tribute to him, we are now Billy Joe's Food Farm.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

*Name*

I used to use the name Lady Dara on video games and as a user name sometimes, then at some point I made it Dara Kato so when I joined TGS I decided to use it again!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sylvie is the name I'd like to have if I couldn't have my given one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

New York Goat Mom.... Boring, right? LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Had the name Frosty for a long time and just continued to use it.. I was nicknamed this cause I am usually cool and withdrawn person and don't like to be around lots of people. I rather be with my animals. lol A real long time ago on CB radio I was called KW Standing for Kitchen Witch


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's funny, my real innitials are "LJH"
> 
> My user name is my herd name for goats, horses, cows, dogs etc.


I've often wondered what inspired your name, Lacie? Just having lots of animals maybe...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

NDlover said:


> Mine was also spur of the moment, I needed to ask a question quickly; I don't like it at all. I'm going to try to change it.Obviously I love Nigerian Dwarfs, so that's what it means.


^^^ Pretty much said it all LOL


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Nigerian girl, what is your avatar a picture of? It's a little hard to tell...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

its a picture of my LGD and my nigerian doeling i got this year


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, okay.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea they like to cuddle lol I love it!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My username came from my business. Outdoor Dreams Taxidermy


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's cute that they get along.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

My username is my given name. 

No mystery there, but a fun story is that I was part of a wager between my mom and dad. My mother soooo wanted a Donald Junior, and Dad soooooo did not! All my siblings were premies, and she was due near the end of August. So he said, "If you can carry this baby past my birthday (July 21) and it is a boy, this is your one shot at having a 'junior'"

I was born the day after his birthday but ruined it all by being a girl! Took 'em a few discussions to name me, she was so hoping for a Junior, I am surprised I wasn't "Donalda!"


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine is my first name and the numbers from my address which is also my e mail


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> I needed a user name for a sight for work over the summer and i was staying at my gmas at the time and i couldnt think of one so i asked her and she was like goatgirl? I liked it so i tried and it was taken so i put in 132 my old horse show number after goatgirl and it took it.
> So i thought goatgirl132 fit in here so i used it  not very creative haha
> But to my friends Im the crazy goat girl so it works in that way to


Every one used to call me goatgirl from 1st through 9th grade lol


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is our ADGA herd name.


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine is the first half of my name. Doubled. hehehe


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine harkens back to the old AOL chat rooms. My RL nickname is Axy (short for Alexandra) and I was a member of the "kat" tribe. I've used that screen name every where I go since then. 15 years I've been an Axykatt!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When I joined my herd queen Bonnie had just had triplets, and I was proud as a peacock with them. I see things in Bonnie that I would like to see in myself.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when we raised boar goats I wanted to name our ranch "Best Little Boer House in Texas" but Hubby , ( being a baptist preacher lol) didnt think that would be a very good idea lol..hummm.... so we became simple ECR (our first name in.) until we switched to dairy goats...since my goats are happy and bleat ALL THE TIME LOL...I came up with Happy Bleats ...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

My user name is our farm name, which my mother thought of. It is the first two letters of my name Mo and the first two letters of my sister's name Ka. MoKa-Farms.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three Havens is our herd name. We chose it for our first three Nigerian Dwarves.


----------



## wiselittlefainters (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine is my farm name


----------



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> Mine is because my first goat is named Frosty, and at the time I joined she was my only goat.


I have a goat named Frosty! Kellogg Frosted Flakes, but I call her Frosty... even though she isn't white haha.

I make pottery... part time.


----------

